# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Mixing the Timber Code AS-1984 and masonry construction.

## AndreReno

I briefly mentioned to my council that I wanted to build a 2 storey extension on the rear end of my  brick veneer house.
I said I wanted to build double brick (mostly) but the floor structure would be timber LVLs + floorboards (I can't see the need for steel beams at this stage, given the spans) .
The council officer was in a hurry, (Knock off time) but he did add something like "you can't mix the timber code with masonry"....but then added that if I can get a private surveyor & engineer to approve it, all good. 
I'm wondering what he means...(I can't get the same officer on the phone and don't know his name) 
 ie. I can't think why I can't mix the codes..., or I'm not sure what he means by 'can't mix the codes'..
I assumed he meant I would have to use steel with the double brick section of the house.   
Any thoughts?

----------


## enasni

You can't cross the streams... 
:no idea:

----------


## pharmaboy2

> I briefly mentioned to my council that I wanted to build a 2 storey extension on the rear end of my  brick veneer house.
> I said I wanted to build double brick (mostly) but the floor structure would be timber LVLs + floorboards (I can't see the need for steel beams at this stage, given the spans) .
> The council officer was in a hurry, (Knock off time) but he did add something like "you can't mix the timber code with masonry"....but then added that if I can get a private surveyor & engineer to approve it, all good. 
> I'm wondering what he means...(I can't get the same officer on the phone and don't know his name) 
>  ie. I can't think why I can't mix the codes..., or I'm not sure what he means by 'can't mix the codes'..
> I assumed he meant I would have to use steel with the double brick section of the house.   
> Any thoughts?

  what you thought you said to him and what he thought he heard are 2 different stories as evidenced by his answer - I'm guessing he thought you were talking about timber lvls in a brick wall. 
or as cool hand Luke would say - what we have here, is a failure to communicate

----------


## intertd6

The problem is your wall heights with nothing tying them together, an engineer has to design taking into account all sorts of safety factors such as wind loads, earthquakes, wall slenderness ratios, etc  It's done regularly so it's no big deal. The standard would still be used for the timber floor design.
inter

----------


## AndreReno

Thanks interd6, If I attach the LVL floor joists as just pocketed in the walls, there will be no tying in with the walls... but if I use joist hangers, I assume that this will provide some resistance to spreading and sway of the two storey walls.
Are you saying that, this "usually" requires steel beams to tie them together.

----------


## intertd6

> Thanks interd6, If I attach the LVL floor joists as just pocketed in the walls, there will be no tying in with the walls... but if I use joist hangers, I assume that this will provide some resistance to spreading and sway of the two storey walls.
> Are you saying that, this "usually" requires steel beams to tie them together.

  Just get some sketches drawn up with the design & materials you want to use, the engineer will add or modify the dwgs so the structure can withstand the loads it has to resist, depending on the design it may be just brackets for the timber beams or core filled concrete piers.
inter

----------


## AndreReno

Thank you for the advice intertd6
I will be knocking out a few diagrams, as you suggest. to get the process started with the engineer.

----------

